

Discrete Arctan in 6502 - dustmop
http://www.dustmop.io/blog/2015/07/22/discrete-arctan-in-6502/

======
Udo
This is very clever. I remember first coming across this problem a long time
ago when improvising my first "vector"-based program on the 286, which I
programmed in Pascal at the time. My "solution" was to pre-calculate the
values and throw them into a lookup table - which in hindsight was pretty
clumsy compared to this.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
If you have the memory, a lookup table is a perfectly reasonable solution.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Isn't this exactly the kind of situation you'd use a CORDIC for?

